# What to keep with a Catalina Goby?



## khy013 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon nano aquarium and am keeping a Catalina Goby and nassarius snails. Because of the temperature requirements for the Catalina, I haven't put any other fish or corals with him, but I would really like to spruce up the tank. I'm not really an expert when it comes to corals - does anyone know of a coral that would do well with 65-68 degree water? Or maybe macro algae? The tank has adjustable flow, good filtration and LED lighting. Thanks, Khy.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

turn it up to 72 u might be abel to do some softies


----------



## khy013 (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish!! But the Catalina Goby requires cool water temperatures - anything over 70 degrees will shorten the Catalina's lifespan. And that's the last thing I want to do... but thanks!


----------

